
Ask HN: If you die, what have you organized? - Johan_Bavaud
I&#x27;m working on a solution to organize everything before the death.<p>TL;DR A solution to manage the transmission of the data and assets to the family.<p>Questions : what have you already organized ? What do you plan to organize (from the transmission of your twitter account to your access to HN)?<p>Thanks !
======
tomjen3
There is a detailed list of what I want to happen and who should get what in a
container in my closet, but here isn't any passwords, because I don't want my
family to get access to all my online accounts -- they have the email we have
exchanged over the years (hopefully decades to come) and that is what I want
them to have.

------
CyberFonic
My wife and I know one another's passwords, PIN numbers, etc. So in the event
of one of us dying before the other, we can access all the relevant computer,
etc stuff. Other than that, wills, PoA, etc take care of the legal stuff.

Records of passwords, etc are useless if you change them on a regular basis.
How can you be sure that you update the paper records?

~~~
Johan_Bavaud
How can you be sure that you update the paper records?

Good question. Anybody ?

------
trykondev
I haven't really organized anything, and I appreciate this post as a wake-up
call to start putting a solution in place.

~~~
Johan_Bavaud
Thanks for your answer and happy to make this wake-up call.

I don't want to promote a product as I am looking for feed-backs, especially
on the idea of "doing something in case of ...".

But soon I will open a "show HN" and it will give you a second wake-up call.

------
baccredited
For me it isn't worth it. Keep a paper copy of the important stuff, like your
life insurance policy. Show your spouse where you put it.

If you have a decent chunk of life insurance it will make chasing down the
other stuff much less important.

~~~
Johan_Bavaud
Thanks for your answer,

Did you already manage a death ?

I mean the "technical side", not the bereavement.

------
dev_north_east
My wife knows that there's a book in our fire box which has account numbers of
bank, pension, life insurance etc and contact details for same. That's about
it.

~~~
Johan_Bavaud
Thank for answering !

------
7402
Paper copy of all passwords in safe deposit box. Paper copy of account numbers
in fireproof box.

I would never rely on a computer-based solution for this.

~~~
Johan_Bavaud
Thanks you for your comment.

"I would never rely on a computer-based solution for this."

Could I know precisely why ? (your answer could help a lot).

~~~
banjodeluxe
I don't think I'd go as far as saying I'd never rely on a computer-based
solution, but I am weary of putting all this extremely important information
in a potentially vulnerable place. As a lot of people here are saying, paper
might just do the trick.

So I guess for your purposes this means focus heavily on security. Keep us
updated on how it goes!

~~~
Johan_Bavaud
Yes, thx, I will !

------
knopkop_
Bitcoin seed words in a safe location, with instructions on asking a trusted
friend to set it up.

~~~
Johan_Bavaud
How do you write or give your instructions to this trusted friend ?

------
nopmat
This is information you should corral beforehand, based on a list I made of
what had to be done after my father died:

POST-MORTEM INFORMATION

 __bills in your name

 __charity contributions, automatically withdrawn

 __friends, employers, and relatives to inform

 __funeral arrangements

 __government agencies to inform of death

\- county

\- DMV

\- library

\- Medicare

\- Social Security

\- voter registration board

 __health care provider list

\- physicians

\- primary care provider

\- specialists

\- medical and dental insurance companies

\- prescription insurance company

 __hiding places

 __internet service provider

 __legal documents

\- will

\- living will and advance directives

\- power of attorney

\- health care power of attorney

 __life insurance policies

 __medical bills and health insurance records

 __memberships to terminate

 __obituary information

 __online accounts

\- banking

\- credit cards

\- credit reporting agencies

\- data backup

\- health care portals

\- health insurance

\- media storage

\- social media

 __subscriptions

\- apps and software

\- media, paper and online

\- shopping services

 __organizations and educational institutions to inform

 __pensions

 __professional services

\- attorney, etc.

 __survivor and death benefits

\- employer

\- military

\- Social Security

 __tax exemptions available for survivor

\- widow/er tax exemption

 __tax information, personal

\- tax documents and information (current year)

\- Federal

\- state

\- city

\- tax preparer/accountant contact information

 __utilities

\- electric

\- phone

\- fuel

\- ISP

 __valuable possessions and heirlooms

 __vehicle registration and title

 __vital records and government ID

\- birth certificate

\- marriage license

\- driver's license or state-issued ID

Edits: formatting

~~~
Johan_Bavaud
Wow ! thx

